# Value of a 9 year old 1028?



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Good morning to my fellow SBF members, I am trying to figure out what would be a decent price to pay for this snowblower, a friend of mine owns it and he is buying a new one, I offered to buy this one as I need a bigger machine for work. 

Any idea what would be a reasonable offer?

Its in good condition, engine is strong, new friction plate, augers are in good nick as well.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Timing and seasonality plays a big role in snow blower pricing. If he's selling the machine today, and it's in relatively good condition, I'd say $350 is a pretty fair price for that machine. Come spring time that number is probably more like $250


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Doesnt look like its been very well cared for..
rust around the top of the engine shows that it was seldom brushed off after use, and it probably spent a lot of time being stored outdoors without being covered.

if the basics like simple cleaning after use weren't taken care of, its unlikely the more important things, like annual maintenance and lubing, were taken care of either..
this looks like it has been a "use it then ignore it" kind of machine..

It could be a $500 machine if it had been taken care of..
based on the photos, I would go with $300.

Scot


----------

